# Network amazingly slow

## exhuma.twn

Hi,

This is an update copy of a post in networking and security. I thought I solved the problem. I was wrong. I put it now into this forum, as I believe it fits better into here.

The following problem really puzzles me. As the subject says, my network on the LAN is extremely slow. With extremely slow I mean, that I can't seem to get more than 20kB/s out of it (and that's on the LAN). Yep that's right. And I tell you. It's really annoying that your nice 1MBit Internet connection gets slowed down because the LAN behaves awkward.

Sometimes I browse the net with rates below 10kB/s   :Exclamation: 

In windows all runs perfect   :Crying or Very sad: 

I even went off to buy a new network card out of frustration. That didn't work. And since then I switched to wlan, so I bought yet another network card. Still same problem. As I needed different drivers for each of these network cards

, I can safely rule out problems with the driver. Here's some info:

cat /proc/pci

```
PCI devices found:

[...]

  Bus  0, device  13, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 120).

      IRQ 16.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=10.Max Lat=10.

      I/O at 0xa000 [0xa07f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcb800000 [0xcb80007f].

[...]

  Bus  0, device  16, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 1).

      IRQ 19.

      Master Capable.  Latency=168.  Min Gnt=10.Max Lat=28.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcb000000 [0xcb00ffff].

[...]

```

right now I'm using the Atheros card (DLink AirPlus XTreme G) with the madwifi driver:

```

*  net-wireless/madwifi-driver

      Latest version available: 0.1_pre20041019

      Latest version installed: 0.1_pre20041019

```

ifconfig:

```

manticore progol # ifconfig

ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:3D:86:DD:59

          inet addr:192.168.0.200  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1713461 errors:1703 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1703

          TX packets:2085911 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:199

          RX bytes:1383041292 (1318.9 Mb)  TX bytes:1101216936 (1050.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:19 Memory:f1936000-f1946000

```

I can't think of any other output to put here. Anyone any ideas about that problem?

Oh, I'm running on the nitro sources "linux-2.6.9-nitro2"Last edited by exhuma.twn on Sat Nov 20, 2004 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Matrix7

I'd like an answer to this too.  Seems to be a problem since I installed a 2.6.9 kernel.  I've not used the network to this machine for large files for a while and the network speed really caught me by surprise.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   Bus  0, device   9, function  0:
> 
>     Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 116).
> ...

 

In the meantime I'll try recompiling a new kernel after an emerge sync.

----------

## transienteagle

exhuma.twn,

Could you provide a link to your previous posting, just so we dont replicate any previous efforts.

Could you also post the output of netstat -s.

How long has this box been up for??? and have you been downloading masses of stuff (not specifics just average number and size of files in megs).

What sort of spec of box do you have, memory processor etc?

Does this problem exist with different kernels??

Your txqueuelen of 199 feels a bit on the low side. Can you adjust for this driver?? 

Sorry about the number of questions. 

rgds

TE

----------

## dsd

probably this : http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/

----------

## Matrix7

After some testing I found that copying a file FROM the affected PC is as quick as I expect, copying a file TO the affected PC is still very slow.

----------

## exhuma.twn

Here's the link to my old post (I also edited my first post to include it):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=245231

Mostly downloads are simple (CVS, HTTP). And File transfers from another box where the average filesize lies around 200Megs over SFTP.

I am connected to a LAN, but even in the LAN the speed of SMB transfers does not go over 10kbit/s

 *Quote:*   

> Does this problem exist with different kernels??

 

It seems to. Although after switching to the Nitro kernel (as stated in the old post), it seemed to have worked for a short while. But that might just be me being overconfident  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Your txqueuelen of 199 feels a bit on the low side. Can you adjust for this driver??

 

I don't understand. What's txqueuelen? How would I adjust it? What would be sensible values?

Some console output:

```
exhuma@manticore exhuma $ netstat -s

Ip:

    11334339 total packets received

    0 forwarded

    0 incoming packets discarded

    11334339 incoming packets delivered

    11034191 requests sent out

Icmp:

    137 ICMP messages received

    31 input ICMP message failed.

    ICMP input histogram:

        destination unreachable: 127

        echo requests: 9

        echo replies: 1

    80 ICMP messages sent

    0 ICMP messages failed

    ICMP output histogram:

        destination unreachable: 71

        echo replies: 9

Tcp:

    4125458 active connections openings

    10089 passive connection openings

    36 failed connection attempts

    636 connection resets received

    10 connections established

    11318910 segments received

    11018830 segments send out

    10599 segments retransmited

    17 bad segments received.

    4111189 resets sent

Udp:

    17642 packets received

    69 packets to unknown port received.

    0 packet receive errors

    13585 packets sent

error parsing /proc/net/snmp: Success

exhuma@manticore exhuma $ uptime

 13:49:03 up 2 days, 17:26,  6 users,  load average: 0.22, 0.37, 0.38

exhuma@manticore exhuma $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2100+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2159.043

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4243.45

exhuma@manticore exhuma $ cat /proc/meminfo 

MemTotal:       773656 kB

MemFree:         32428 kB

Buffers:          7196 kB

Cached:         349620 kB

SwapCached:      18340 kB

Active:         356060 kB

Inactive:       282916 kB

HighTotal:           0 kB

HighFree:            0 kB

LowTotal:       773656 kB

LowFree:         32428 kB

SwapTotal:      297192 kB

SwapFree:        80208 kB

Dirty:             480 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

Mapped:         360200 kB

Slab:            87200 kB

Committed_AS:   662284 kB

PageTables:       2768 kB

VmallocTotal:   253876 kB

VmallocUsed:     40088 kB

VmallocChunk:   212680 kB

```

----------

## exhuma.twn

 *dsd wrote:*   

> probably this : http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/

 

No luck. I set the window scaling to 0, and I still have the same problem.

----------

## exhuma.twn

A couple of days ago, it was working again. I have no clue how, but at least the internet conection was working fine.

But only for one day. Without rebooting!

And yes, I have checked external reasons, like other people using the internet connection extensively, but noone does. Even me being the only one connected to the net the problem remains.

----------

## exhuma.twn

Is there really _nobody_ who at least has another clue??

Is there a way to find out if it is the motherboard? Without actually replacing it?

To my knowledge that could be the only source.

Although (as said) it's running fine in windows, so I reckon it's something in the kernel or the NIC-driver. But I have no idea what to look for.

----------

## jschellhaass

What does cat /proc/interrupts show? Any conflicts?  Have you tried booting with acpi=off?

jeff

----------

## exhuma.twn

oops.... nearly didn't see that post (was not marked as "new" on my machine...?)

well, here's the output of cat /proc/interrupts:

```

           CPU0       

  0:  101136233    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:      83584    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 14:    1481071    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:     597868    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 16:   15352788   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd, nvidia

 17:    8827623   IO-APIC-level  ohci1394, ehci_hcd, CMI8738-MC6, EMU10K1

 19:    4017073   IO-APIC-level  ide2, uhci_hcd, ath0

 21:    1416875   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd

NMI:          0 

LOC:  101140868 

ERR:          0

MIS:        416
```

My NIC is on Interrupt 19 where I also see my ide controller and usb-controller. Don't know if they are conflicting as I know that some devices can "share" an interrupt nowadays  :Wink: 

Then again... uhci_hcd is using IRQ 16,19 and 21... is that really necessary?

about the booting w/o acpi, do I simply add acpi=off to the kernel params? On the other hand, I don't know whether I actually enabled acpi in the first place. I don't think so as I don't like my hd's spinning down all the time etc. So how do I check if acpi is enabled without rebooting?

----------

## exhuma.twn

 *jschellhaass wrote:*   

> What does cat /proc/interrupts show? Any conflicts?  Have you tried booting with acpi=off?
> 
> jeff

 

acpi=off did not help  :Sad: 

----------

